# my ex feral cats



## kittiesmom

:blackcat Hi, I would like to show you all my two feral's They were around 8-10 weeks old when we found them on the farm nearby. they are now three years old and are so loving and such funny kitts, we love them to bits and considering we have never had cats before I don't think they have turned out too bad. :thumb the grey and white is Tilly and the grey is Scooby, Oh and they are siblings.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

They are precious! Love that stone wall too! What a wonderful place for them to live.


----------



## kittiesmom

Mitts & Tess said:


> They are precious! Love that stone wall too! What a wonderful place for them to live.


 Thanks Mitts & Tess, yes we live in the wilds of Scotland perfect for my kitts . People worry about foxes and as mine are outdoor cats they could be in danger but we have a Newfoundland dog who thinks he is their bodyguard, so they are fine, :love2 What are your kitts, are they the two in your avatar, :smiles


----------



## dt8thd

Such beautiful kitties you have!  They _look_ like siblings.


----------



## wallycat

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

kittiesmom said:


> Thanks Mitts & Tess, What are your kitts, are they the two in your avatar


Yes those are my two. the tortie on the right was my mz tess who is now at the rainbow bridge. Mittens my tuxy is still with me.

I do share a former semi feral with my sister. Toby. He would think he died and went to heaven if he could live where you are in the wilds of Scotland!










sorry its so big I dont know how to make it thumb nail size..


----------



## kittiesmom

:catmilk That's a gorgeous cat, are his eyes blue, sorry about mz tess. here's a photo of where I live. :heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess

OMG it is so idyllic! Like out of a story book. What a beautiful setting.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Serenity...Blissful and Peaceful would be words I'd use to describe where you live!
Absolutely Beautiful! Lucky Cats!


----------



## kittiesmom

:catmilk Thank you girls, yes it is Idyllic but a lot of people say its too remote for them, but not me I love it. Here are some of my neighbours.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Those "Neighbors" look like they'd be easy to get along with!!
At least as long as they don't "Visit" your garden!!


----------



## kittiesmom

:catmilk We have good stone walls thank goodness or they would be in.


----------

